

Darpa working on its own deep-learning project for NLP   - suprgeek
https://gigaom.com/2014/05/02/darpa-is-working-on-its-own-deep-learning-project-for-natural-language-processing/

======
dlwh
This article is basically nonsense. The "Deep" here doesn't mean "deep
learning"/neural networks. They just mean non-superficial understanding of
text (beyond keywords, named entity recognition, and the like.)

For example, the Illinois NLP group has a grant under this project, and their
pubs are largely not using "deep learning."
[http://cogcomp.cs.illinois.edu/page/funding_view/43](http://cogcomp.cs.illinois.edu/page/funding_view/43)

